# Anyone hear from UCLA TFT about interview yet?



## nadodude111 (Mar 22, 2011)

I understand that the only way to get admitted into the film program at UCLA is for someone to get an interview with UCLA. Has anyone heard anything from them as in have they emailed or called you to schedule an interview? I'm nervously checking my email everyday!! Thanks guys!


----------



## sluna1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I heard back from ucla 3/14 saying I made it to the interview round, and I just had my interview today. I hate to be the one to tell you that, but if it were me I wouldn't want to be left hanging, not knowing whether I made it or not. I'm sure the reason you didn't actually get a call yet was that the admissions decisions aren't posted until late april, and then they can notify everyone at once, rather than personally emailing 500+ applicants. 

I'm here just seeing what other applicants' interviews were like because I'm honestly freaking out. haha you know how that post-interview feeling is, nothing is ever right, regrets and not mentioning certain things. It's terrifying.


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 30, 2011)

What program did you actually apply for, sluna1?


----------



## sluna1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I applied for the undergrad program.


----------



## Antonionifellini (Mar 31, 2011)

I had my interview on 30. At what time did you have your interview???  Maybe we saw each other


----------



## sluna1 (Mar 31, 2011)

11:30  were you just as nervous as I was?! Haha


----------



## Antonionifellini (Mar 31, 2011)

I was nervous at first, but after when they started asking questions about my background I felt less nervous. 

Hey, I will send you a Private message with more information from my interview ( it is a better way to chat)


----------



## BobDobbs (Mar 31, 2011)

I had my interview on the 29th, and I can assure you I feel just as nervous about it as you do. Good luck!


----------



## sluna1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Good luck to you both too!


----------



## Antonionifellini (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## JasonGW (Apr 1, 2011)

I had my interview on the 30th at 1:30PM. A little scary at first, but the conversational tone was welcome, and I was surprised to realize that about 40 minutes had passed by the time we wrapped it up. Hopefully that's a good sign


----------



## BobDobbs (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder when we hear back, for better or worse...


----------



## JasonGW (Apr 1, 2011)

I was told by the admission counselor to expect a call by May 1st.


----------



## corey103 (Apr 3, 2011)

best of luck to those lucky ones who already had interviews! Does anyone know if they're done calling people for them? How was the interview process like for you guys?


----------



## BobDobbs (Apr 3, 2011)

It was just as they claimed, a fairly casual conversation with a non-aggressive group of people who simply wanted to get a feel for who I was. 

This, of course, does nothing to combat the crushing post-interview anxiety that I am sure 29 other people are currently suffering from... though it does make telling people about it later more boring than one might initially anticipate.


----------



## corey103 (Apr 3, 2011)

so do you reckon all 30 people have been interviewed already?


----------



## BobDobbs (Apr 4, 2011)

I am reasonably confident that yes, all of the people who are being interviewed have been interviewed.

Sorry for the bad news!


----------



## teccy (Apr 4, 2011)

I had my interview on the 29th as well! I will PM some of you see how it went as well. It honestly was very casual and for future applicants nothing to stress over.


----------



## BobDobbs (Apr 5, 2011)

My advice for applicants would be definately stress over your submissions - the creative, critical and personal essay. The interview is important, sure, but far less easy to 'manage'... you kinda just gotta go with the flow for it.

The submissions, however, you can make perfect.


----------



## corey103 (Apr 5, 2011)

anybody wanna share their stats/ECs? @BobDobbs - would you be willing to share those submissions? i'd love to read them!


----------



## nadodude111 (Mar 22, 2011)

I understand that the only way to get admitted into the film program at UCLA is for someone to get an interview with UCLA. Has anyone heard anything from them as in have they emailed or called you to schedule an interview? I'm nervously checking my email everyday!! Thanks guys!


----------



## BobDobbs (Apr 5, 2011)

You probably want to at least find out I got in before you attempt to learn anything from me.


----------



## JasonGW (Apr 8, 2011)

> Originally posted by BobDobbs:
> My advice for applicants would be definately stress over your submissions - the creative, critical and personal essay. The interview is important, sure, but far less easy to 'manage'... you kinda just gotta go with the flow for it.
> 
> The submissions, however, you can make perfect.



I agree. I've made up my mind not to stress about this at all, in fact. If I don't get in this year it's no big deal--I'll hang back an extra year at the CC, take some additional classes and rack up a couple of additional AA's in Literature, English and Women's Studies, all of which I'm within 2 classes of getting in addition to my Liberal Arts AA, and apply again in the fall.

I look at it this way: if I could make it to the interview round on my first attempt, that's not too terrible, and I can probably reproduce it. In the meantime, there's no shortage of interesting things to learn


----------



## BobDobbs (Apr 8, 2011)

Making the interview is in and of itself a great accomplishment, as they have over five hundred applicants and only thirty are actually seen. Be proud.


----------



## JasonGW (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah exactly right. And in fact, the admissions rep told me that this year they had about 700 apps, so quite a bit higher than normal. Making it into the top 30 is even more impressive in a year with more applicants. It'd still be disappointing not to be in the top 15, but that's OK--one more year isn't going to make that much difference


----------



## rocks (Apr 12, 2011)

If anyone doesn't mind answering, what did u submit for your creative sample?


----------



## BobDobbs (Apr 12, 2011)

I submitted a screenplay sample for my creative choice, which I thought was a kind of daring... since a screenplay is a poor use of space generally speaking (leaving quite a bit of blank space on a page). Who knows though? Maybe everybody does this.

It was very tight, in terms of how much space I had to execute with. I've worked as a 'script doctor' before, so I took great pains ensuring that the script was very efficient and elegant. What it did was, technically, very simple -- I tried to show that I understand the craft by doing that very simple thing as correctly as I could.

I ended up getting accepted, so take that as you will.


----------



## JasonGW (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone else heard yet?

I used the 5 pages of creative writing to submit a poem and 3 short stories that each reflected a different feel and writing style. According to one of the interviewers, they really liked that approach because it gave a broader sense of what I'm capable of writing.


----------



## sluna1 (May 8, 2011)

As everyone else said, the interview was a really casual conversation, and the questions seemed really formulated to your application. They know what you can answer and what you probably couldn't, which I found sort of comforting and sweet of them in my post-interview pondering.

as far as my creative sample went, i wrote a 5 page short story, focusing a lot on creating a visual setting, as well as the characters relationships with one another and making an overall social/moral statement. 

I got accepted as well, but I still don't believe it. haha


----------



## Better Films (May 16, 2011)

And how about acceptance letters? Did anyone hear back from them in regards to that?


----------



## petermttran (Jan 6, 2012)

bump


----------



## petermttran (Jan 6, 2012)

For those who have gotten in and are going to UCLA, how do they like the program?  I just turned in my supplements today. Anyone here in the undergraduate program?


----------



## scott042 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wasn't that the last day...? 
Anyway, I'm FREAKING OUT about this whole thing. I had my application sent on the fifth day, quadruple checked every little word, instruction and page...oi. Stress out my butt, and that was only one of seven apps. 
But, it looks like they'll start calling/emailing sometime in March, I guess? Nothing more I can do, I spose...


----------



## petermttran (Jan 21, 2012)

I turned it in on the last day.  Yeah I'm kinda flipping about getting in and stuff.  What did you do for your supplements?  I wrote a screenplay.


----------



## scott042 (Jan 21, 2012)

Me too. I had the idea for while, so I went for it. Five pages is not very much, apparently.
Are you trying to transfer in too, or are you already there?


----------



## petermttran (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm trying to transfer in too man.  Hopefully we'll get accepted into the interview rounds!  I pray that my screenplay/GPA is good enough.  Surprisingly my screenplay was a complete story despite the five page maximum.  What did you write about? PM me if you don't comfortable talking about it here.


----------



## scott042 (Jan 23, 2012)

Man, I freaking hope so!
The GPA worries have been killing me, I had a not so good first semester. I hope that that transfer update info gets sent to the film people, my gpa went up by .3, which is kinda big.
I wrote what was basically an opening scene to a 5 or 10 minute I had an idea for. Basically, its a (hopefully) unique look at a couple people's experience after they die. It sounds cheesy written out like that, but I think it turned out well. How bout you?


----------



## JasonGW (Jan 23, 2012)

I wouldn't stress too hard about it, honestly. I got an interview last year but couldn't get my transferable math class due to budget cuts, and that killed it for me. Still, I did get an interview, so that's not too bad. Hopefully I'll get one again this year, but if not I've also applied to USC, CSULB and Chapman film schools, so whichever responds in the affirmative, I won't be too picky . Whatever you do, don't stress. As long as you have a GPA over 3.0, and all your transfer requirements met, it's all gonna come down to your writing samples and your interview.


----------



## petermttran (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input man.  Just curious without giving away too many specifics, what was the nature of the interview like?  Was it laid back? And I guess what kind of questions should we expect?


----------



## petermttran (Jan 23, 2012)

> Originally posted by scott042:
> Man, I freaking hope so!
> The GPA worries have been killing me, I had a not so good first semester. I hope that that transfer update info gets sent to the film people, my gpa went up by .3, which is kinda big.
> I wrote what was basically an opening scene to a 5 or 10 minute I had an idea for. Basically, its a (hopefully) unique look at a couple people's experience after they die. It sounds cheesy written out like that, but I think it turned out well. How bout you?



Your idea actually sounds pretty solid.  My script was basically the life and death of a goldfish.  It didn't have any conventional dialogue at all really due to the length restraints


----------



## Steven Wilson (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah,great information petermttran.


----------



## nadodude111 (Mar 22, 2011)

I understand that the only way to get admitted into the film program at UCLA is for someone to get an interview with UCLA. Has anyone heard anything from them as in have they emailed or called you to schedule an interview? I'm nervously checking my email everyday!! Thanks guys!


----------



## petermttran (Jan 23, 2012)

I try homie


----------



## JasonGW (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, here's the first thing I'll tell you: I arrived about 2 hours early, and had time to talk with a truckload of current students who gave me all kinds of things to expect. NONE of them were correct ;P. The interview went well and included things like movies/shows/stories I was interested in, stuff like that, for about 5 minutes. Then it turned to very personal questions about my background, the kinds of stories I'd like to tell, etc. But then something nobody prepared me for, that left me feeling "deer in headlights": They presented a "story start," and asked me to finish the story. But the framing of it was what screwed me over. It was framed as a "you're cheating on your wife" scenario, and I just completely went blank. I couldn't think about the idea at all. Later, when I reframed it for myself as another character, I had no problem with the story, though. The combination of nerves at the interview plus the story framing was just a bit much 



> Originally posted by petermttran:
> Thanks for the input man.  Just curious without giving away too many specifics, what was the nature of the interview like?  Was it laid back? And I guess what kind of questions should we expect?


----------



## petermttran (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally posted by JasonGW:
> Well, here's the first thing I'll tell you: I arrived about 2 hours early, and had time to talk with a truckload of current students who gave me all kinds of things to expect. NONE of them were correct ;P. The interview went well and included things like movies/shows/stories I was interested in, stuff like that, for about 5 minutes. Then it turned to very personal questions about my background, the kinds of stories I'd like to tell, etc. But then something nobody prepared me for, that left me feeling "deer in headlights": They presented a "story start," and asked me to finish the story. But the framing of it was what screwed me over. It was framed as a "you're cheating on your wife" scenario, and I just completely went blank. I couldn't think about the idea at all. Later, when I reframed it for myself as another character, I had no problem with the story, though. The combination of nerves at the interview plus the story framing was just a bit much
> 
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by petermttran:
> Thanks for the input man.  Just curious without giving away too many specifics, what was the nature of the interview like?  Was it laid back? And I guess what kind of questions should we expect?


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yikes sounds frightening.  A story start?  Shoot that's a curveball.  Thanks for the input though.  Hopefully this year you'll nab it!


----------



## JasonGW (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, I hope so too! UCLA is my first choice, for its good combination of quality reputation and relatively reasonable cost (compared to USC and Chapman, I mean), but at this point I'll say yes to whoever offers me a way into film school . On the bright side I've worked my way through most of the media studies and cinema classes at Santa Ana College, and have completed a certification in media studies and completed all the way through the Advanced Screenwriting courses, all with A's, so I'm optimistic I can do the job if they'll just give me a chance


----------



## petermttran (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice dude! I'm applying to all of those schools too!  UCLA is also my first choice because of pretty much the same reasons as yours, but for me, given the research I've done on all the programs, I dig how UCLA provides equal opportunities to make a 12 minute thesis film no matter what.  Apparently, only 4 students out of the several hundred at USC will be given an opportunity to direct the final senior project (a thirty to forty minute film).  I mean, if USC accepts me, I'll take it, but it'll be a little harder to get your vision out there.  But I'll be up for the challenge 

By the way have you considered NYU?


----------



## scott042 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good help! From everyone's examples, it looks like the interview is very dynamic and sort of centered on your application.
I keep kicking myself...I have/am applied/applying to 6 or 7 schools, and I keep reading about people talking about ones I've missed! I completely forgot to apply to NYU...is it still accepting applications?


----------



## petermttran (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep! The deadline is April 1st. It depends what you want to apply for. The film production program for undergrads asks for a visual sample no longer than 10 minutes.  I might direct another film or I might just use the one I'm making for USC.


----------



## uncharted (Jan 27, 2012)

application submission to the slideshow website for NYU are closed until the 1st of feb. I called because I had a problem with mine. Theyre downloading all the submission and will be back sometime around then.


----------



## scott042 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just got my USC application in! Man, these things are big...are the rest of you done applying places? And thanks for the info on NYU - I'll apply if I have the time, what with classes and the other applications.

And as far as USC goes...not my top choice. Hell, I doubt I could afford it if I get in. But, if UCLA doesn't accept me, and USC gives me a heap o' money, I don't think I'd say no.


----------



## BK (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi everybody!
I turned in my app packet for UCLA undergrad film on January 3rd and had it overnighted. I didn't want to take any chances! 
I'm also extremely anxious to know if I made the interview round. I applied and was accepted to CSU Northridge, but UCLA is my top pick, and if I didn't get in, I don't think I'd go to CSUN. I also applied to SFSU, but also, I don't like the bay area. 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## petermttran (Feb 7, 2012)

@BK

Apparently we should hear about whether we made it into the interview rounds around mid-March.  Best of luck to you though!


----------



## BK (Mar 5, 2012)

Does anybody know if undergrad applicants get notified if they are NOT invited to interview? I just hate this feeling of not knowing if I'm even in the running--I wish they could tell me as soon as they throw my application out, if they do.


----------



## petermttran (Mar 10, 2012)

I believe they wait to formally reject the students that did not make the interview rounds as far as I know.  Best of luck!


----------

